# Shimano Brake Collars - Red Versus Green?



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

My Curados have red brake collars. When I bought a Curado off eBay, the guy included a maintenance kit for a Citica that included a couple of bags of spare brake collars. Some are green, some red. It looks like the green brakes might be a little heavier. The Citica maintenance instructions talk about brake weights BNT1715 (green) and BNT1317 (red).

What is the difference (other than the color, obviously...), and why would you use one over the other?


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Smoke/Clear- Lightest
Red/Pink- Lighter
Green- Heavier
Grey- Heaviest


----------



## fishsmart (Dec 5, 2004)

FYI - I have gone to the smoke/clear on my Core 50's.

Charles


----------



## rbenash (Jul 4, 2007)

Just another add on question. These brake collars are different per Curado model? Or is it generally one size fits all regardless of spool?


----------



## bhdrummer2011 (Nov 15, 2010)

fishsmart said:


> FYI - I have gone to the smoke/clear on my Core 50's.
> 
> Charles


were do you get them?


----------



## fishsmart (Dec 5, 2004)

Clear collars ordered directly from Shimano at $0.38ea for 24 plus a little freight. Believe BNT3048 is still part part number.

FTU may have them.

Charles


----------

